# Vertical leg press



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone have a vertical leg press in there gym ?

They look like a decent machine and very effective.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i converted my old smith machine into a vertical leg press machine, took a bit of welding and messing about but it works well....you can really feel the legs being worked.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Try smith machine but have a spotter with you.


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

JUST SQUAT!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jakethasnake said:


> JUST SQUAT!!!!!


Not an option mate.


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Not an option mate.


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

are they the upside down ones?


----------

